# Salticidae photos



## Dark Raptor

Nice jumping spiders from Poland. I don't know their names, so don't ask me 
...but enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## druid8783

Those are some awesome pictures!

Does anyone else think jumping spiders are cute?


----------



## avicularia_reig

*hehe*

i think  they are adorable! :}


----------



## gothmog

Jumpers are great 

Here's a little zebra captured for an hour last summer 







-- Jon


----------



## druid8783

I catch little jumpers all the time. Those little stripped ones (we call them zebra spiders) The best is when they throw a threat display at you.  I think it's hilarious.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666

I really want one, are they in the NY area? I hear they can catch a fly in mid air. Gotta see that one day!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Gothmog, nice photo! 

I've found that this third salticid is: Salticus scenicus.
I kept them for almost one year. It's not so difficult.


----------



## NRF

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Gothmog, nice photo!
> 
> I've found that this third salticid is: Salticus scenicus.
> I kept them for almost one year. It's not so difficult.


the first one is evarcha arcuata and the second is her male.
the third one looks a bit light on its back so it could also be salticus cingulatus, and that seem to be the case with the fourth zabra as well.
on the page http://www.ntnu.no/vmuseet/nathist/norspider/Pictures.htm
is a photo of the ligther cingulatus (even if the text says scenicus)


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks NRF!

Maybe this photos will be better?

http://darkraptor.fateback.com/galerie/pajeczaki.html

I've made Salticid's photos only from they front... you know why 
I love they large, beautiful eyes


----------



## Dark Raptor

*More pics!*

Not ID Salticidae (Evarcha arcuata?)


----------



## CedrikG

hahahah they're soo cute ... look at these little eyes looking at you


----------



## cacoseraph

http://bugguide.net/node/view/2284

i believe i have that species, or a very similar looking one. it laid an egg sac and the babies hatched at now i'm waiting to see what they're going to do. if they grow up well, i could send you some 
i also have what i believe to be Phidippus johnsoni, and when i caught it she was unbelievably fat, and just recently lost a lot of weight, so she might have laid an eggsac as well.


----------



## Crotalus

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I really want one, are they in the NY area? I hear they can catch a fly in mid air. Gotta see that one day!


 They can be found just about anywhere.

/Lelle


----------



## cacoseraph

i find a lot around areas where ppl eat food a lot (picnic tables at work). i think the ppl are messy and then all the bugs that eat human leavings increase in population and then the jumpers find them.  there is one picnic table i've seen 2 carolina mantids and 2 dif kind of jumpers on, and never found them anywhere else at work


----------



## Tarangela

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Not ID Salticidae (Evarcha arcuata?)


UNBELIEVABLE pics!  That CLOSE up is UNREAL.  I am still staring   

EXCELLENT pics!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE jumpers!  I have 2 right now that are about 1/2" and they have such a personality!!!  SO funny!  I love to catch them looking around.  And it is pretty cool watching them stalk their prey.

They are a *spider* all to their own


----------



## Fince

Heliophanus cupreus


----------



## KLiK

such beauties! did anyone see the thing on the national geographic channel where they used a robotic image of a jumping spider to communicate with a live jumping spider? they also had the same spider hunting and it used 3 different methods to stalk and kill prey. for each different sized prey the spider used a different method. it was amazing. i think they said that jumping spiders are the most intellegent out of all spiders.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Ok. More of them... 

Salticus scenicus - adult female


























Evarcha arcuata - male































Evarcha arcuata - female (eating mealworm)











And not identified jumping spider











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Billdolfski

I love jumpers.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Billdolfski said:
			
		

> I love jumpers.  Keep the pics coming.


Ok. I forgot to add this picture   

E. arcuata







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor

Finally, after long winter I've capture Salticus scenicus behind my window 






























I think it is female.

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Fluid Filter

Here's a cool lil jumper i've been keeping for a while now. Not sure of the species.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Wow! This one looks really cool. Very good picture :clap: .
I wish I could find _Philaeus chrysops_ this year. This is probably one of the most beautiful Salticidae spider in Europe.


----------



## syndicate

SICK PICS!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Fluid Filter

Thanks guys!  
He was pretty fun to shoot, so I think I might try shooting him in a more natural setting sometime later. Something more like your shots, Dark Raptor. Pretty creative and awesome looking pics BTW. I especially like the shot of the S. scenicus hiding!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> Something more like your shots, Dark Raptor. Pretty creative and awesome looking pics BTW. I especially like the shot of the S. scenicus hiding!


Thanks.
I'll try to get them more sharpen. My x2 teleconverter makes my pics too blur.


----------



## Mr. Skakun

*Fluid Filter*, your jumper looks like Habronattus sp. I don't wanna shoot what exactly species is yours 

*Dark Raptor*, I'm proud of Polish Salticidae-Maniacs, like U


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks 

Yup, _Salticidae_ is probably the most interesting "true-spider" family I know


----------



## Dark Raptor

Finally, I was able to catch Salticus while it was jumping! I couldn't take good pics when it was in the air... too fast for me 

Preparing for jump...






And lift off...






And another set of pics.
















And one of my terrariums for Salticidae spiders






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## T.Raab

wow - very good pictures. I hope some US guys will see that quality and stop to post hugh unsharp blured handy-cam-pictures. 

what a cam (equipment) do you use for your pictures?


----------



## Dark Raptor

T.Raab said:
			
		

> wow - very good pictures. I hope some US guys will see that quality and stop to post hugh unsharp blured handy-cam-pictures.
> 
> what a cam (equipment) do you use for your pictures?



Thanks 

I think if they only try to work more on every shot (and think before taking it) this could result in better quality. And they shouldn't forget that after taking every pic it is "natural" to use PS (or other program) to make picture sharper (and to correct WB, colors ect.).

I use Nikon D70s with Nikkor micro 105/2.8 lens and Kenko x2 teleconverter.


----------



## T.Raab

Yes, i agree with you. Unfortunately the guys arent motivated enough here on arachnoboards, cause every _<edit>_ picture is followed by comments like "wah, awsome picture". Would the ppl add a productiv review about the pictures, the shooter would maybe animated to make better shots.  

Nice equipment do you have. Interessting that you use a 2x converter with this 105mm macro lens (which can made a 1:1). What is your normally shot distance?





			
				Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I think if they only try to work more on every shot (and think before taking it) this could result in better quality. And they shouldn't forget that after taking every pic it is "natural" to use PS (or other program) to make picture sharper (and to correct WB, colors ect.).
> 
> I use Nikon D70s with Nikkor micro 105/2.8 lens and Kenko x2 teleconverter.


----------



## Dark Raptor

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Yes, i agree with you. Unfortunately the guys arent motivated enough here on arachnoboards, cause every shitty picture is followed by comments like "wah, awsome picture". Would the ppl add a productiv review about the pictures, the shooter would maybe animated to make better shots.


I think it sounds too "aggressive" 
I see people here who take better pics with every thread they make. So it isn't as bad as it supose to be  
My pics are still not good as I'd like to have and still there is a lot of things before me. I've bought my camera in February and I learn something new, every time I press shooter button.



			
				T.Raab said:
			
		

> Nice equipment do you have. Interessting that you use a 2x converter with this 105mm macro lens (which can made a 1:1). What is your normally shot distance?


31 cm, but I should change my teleconverter for something like PN-11 macro ring. Pictures will be less blur and I'll get better magnification.

And I'd like to have AF-S VR 105 mm f/2,8G IF-ED lens... but it is still too expensive for me :evil:


----------



## Dark Raptor

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Would the ppl add a productiv review about the pictures, the shooter would maybe animated to make better shots.


I think someone should make special sticki "manual" somwhere here on AB about macrophotography ect. My language skills are too bad, so I won't do this :8o 

We've prepared something like this on polish terraristic forum and after few weeks people started to post better pics than before.


----------



## T.Raab

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> I think someone should make special sticki "manual" somwhere here on AB about macrophotography ect. My language skills are too bad, so I won't do this :8o
> 
> We've prepared something like this on polish terraristic forum and after few weeks people started to post better pics than before.


That sounds really great and useful. Maybe one of the us/english guys will make such a thread and add some usefull infos about photography in general and macrophotography. 



			
				Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> I think it sounds too "aggressive"


It should sounds aggressiv. Its only i'm a bit frustrated that some ppl thinks that blured unsharp pix are great. And its frustrating that they could make better shots, i'm sure! 
Nobody is perfect - and nobody will be perfect, but is it overcharge to make rudimental sharp pictures? I dont "demand" a good image formation or something artful, just a bit sharp and a image size thats fit on a normal monitor. 
But you are right, not all pictures are bad, there are many talented shooters here on the board. New Hope is rising! 

I should get in the next time a Canon EOS 350d with a Canon EF-S 60/2.8 USM and hope to learn fast to work with this cam. Atm i use a SONY DSC-F717 (Compact Cam) without any additional lens.


----------



## paleocaver

*Opinions on these*

This was one of the first macro shots of a spider I ever took. I strive to get better. My gear is a Pentax *istD, standard lens (18 - 55). Macro setting on camera. What can I do (or buy) to get better results.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=64309

Also this one:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=64328

I too wish there was a guide or "sticky" here on AB to help with photography. Maybe someday.


----------



## Dark Raptor

paleocaver said:
			
		

> This was one of the first macro shots of a spider I ever took. I strive to get better. My gear is a Pentax *istD, standard lens (18 - 55). Macro setting on camera. What can I do (or buy) to get better results.


Nice spiders but there is too much "noise" in the pics. You should use Photoshop, gimp, neatimage or photofiltre to edit photos before posting them. That should help a lot.

I'm the person who blieve that almost every camera is good (except these in mobile phones) for photography. The most important is photographer 
Macrophotography is the only case when equipment plays important role. Good lens gives you good magnification. In cheap cameras lenses are rather "dark", and give you only a few options that you can have with DSLR cameras. Nikon D50 (or highier), Canon 350d or 10d, 20/30d, 5d are the best choice. There is also Konika-Minolta but I don't know their products. I've been always using Nikon cameras, so D70s was a natural choice for me. All of them have one shortcoming... price. You don't pay only for camera's 'body' but also lenses and additional equipment, which can be very expensive.
The funniest fing is that photo equipment is sometimes 30% cheaper in US than in Poland... and we earn less than ppl in this country   So my friends buy cameras when they go there


----------



## paleocaver

Thanks for the advice. I bought Pentax over Nikon and Canon because I had the lenses and accessories from decades of Pentax ownership. Kind of like your buying Nikon. 

I'll practice, get a macro ring and some expansion tubes and keep trying.

It's dark now, think I'll roam around the yard and look for wolfs.  

Scott


----------



## Dark Raptor

New pics taken in NW Poland. I ID only few species there (I collected more than 15 "morphospecies"). Some of them (probably: Aelurillus v-insignitus, Asianellus festivus, Phlegra sp., Sitticus spp., Marpissa muscosa, Phellenes nigrociliatus) you can see below. Enjoy 

...as you see they consume oter jumping spiders as well.








































































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## David_F

Amazing pics. :worship: :clap: I really like #4 and #12.  The band of red over the eyes of #4 reminds me of Raphael (the Ninja Turtle) and #12 looks like it's trying to decide if jumping off that leaf is really the best idea.


----------



## xgrafcorex

well, my pics aren't as nice, but heres a couple of local florida (what i believe to be) menemerus bivittatus.  one is missing a couple legs.  here are a few other pitures of them http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=660092&postcount=4

thats as close as i can get with my camera.  these guys are tiny!


----------



## Scolopendra55

Very nice!! I ADORE jumpers


----------



## Dark Raptor

Aelurillus v-insignitus, female






Evarcha arcuata - gravid female and male

























Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor

*"Bug" in the system...*





















































































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Gigas

HAhaha very funny Dark Raptor,  Very Nice Picturees as usual


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks!
I've got also this one...















































Oups! Its too icy!






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Gigas

Incredible those staple pictures are incredible So tiny! and image 4 the spider has succeded in hiding behind a water droplet!


----------



## xgrafcorex

not up to par for this thread, but here is a jumper jumping


----------



## Dark Raptor

Aerilus v-insignitus
























Evarcha arcuata in "And another one bite the dust" 






Not ID specie on flower






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## bistrobob85

Gotta say i LOOOOVE the ''bug in the computer'' pics!!!! The little spiders seem SO LOST!!!! That was very cute . 

 phil.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks!

This time Aerilus v-insignitus "in flagranti" 










































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## The Snark

Fabulous pics!! :worship: 
What camera, settings and lens are you using?? :?  It looks like you have a depth of field measured in millimeters.


----------



## zLOST

*Salticidae sp.*

Hi, when compared with Dark Raptor's pics, mine are like taken with my SE K700i 

Unfortunately jumpers are too small for my 17-55mm lenses. so here are my attempts:

first
second

None of them is IDed, so help would be appretiated.


----------



## Arietans

Dark Raptor, your pictures are incredible :worship: :worship: 

Wow!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks!

I'm using Nikon D70s with Nikkor Micro 105/2.8D lens. I also add Kenko MC-7 x2 Teleconverter.

zLOST, I don't see your pics 

This time only one specimen, Evarcha arcuata - male







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Gigas

Click the Links in his post  Dark raptor the quality of your pics is always a welcome sight


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks!



			
				Gigus said:
			
		

> Click the Links in his post  Dark raptor the quality of your pics is always a welcome sight


Yup, everything works fine now. I forgot that java scripts are blocked by my browser :? 

Nice spiders you have. First it can be Evarcha sp. (arcuata?) female.
Second. It looks like Sitticus rupicola or S. longipes. Also female.


----------



## zLOST

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yup, everything works fine now. I forgot that java scripts are blocked by my browser :?
> 
> Nice spiders you have. First it can be Evarcha sp. (arcuata?) female.
> Second. It looks like Sitticus rupicola or S. longipes. Also female.


Thank you very much. It seems like E. arcuata is one of the most common Salticids here in Czech republic. If only they can be as big as tarantulas 
I'd like to take better pics, but that requires much better lenses than i have now...


----------



## Tegenaria

Ruri_Hari said:
			
		

> Those are some awesome pictures!
> 
> Does anyone else think jumping spiders are cute?


Most definitely!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks!

I've just take a shot of this one.
Heliophanus cupreus - male












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Gigas

i very nice looking spider to, nice shots


----------



## The Snark

zLOST said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. It seems like E. arcuata is one of the most common Salticids here in Czech republic. If only they can be as big as tarantulas


I'd pay solid gold for a tarantula sized salti. :worship: 
But... considering their agressiveness and fearlessness they would present a hazard to household pets. Not to mention the fun and excitement if you accidentally discover one patrolling inside your shoe.


----------



## szappan

Nowhere near the stunning quality Dark Raptor is presenting :worship: but here's a couple of photos I shot this past spring.  I'm afraid I have no idea as to it's Latin name (help anyone?), but it was about 1cm long, quite the character and had these gorgeous green fangs.

PS: if it helps in identifying, the images were shot in Southern Ontario, Canada.


























... and thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Stefan2209

Hi,

looks like P. audax to me and looks male, too.

Awesome shots by the way, thanks for posting! :clap: 

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## szappan

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> looks like P. audax to me and looks male, too.
> 
> Awesome shots by the way, thanks for posting! :clap:
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Stefan


Hello back and thanks for the compliment!  I had to take quite a few photos to get a few good ones... darn thing kept jumping on my lens   
And thank you for the identification, nice to finally know what I was playing with that day.

All the best.


----------



## zinto

Although I'm a little hesitant on posting in the same thread as Dark Raptor, I wanted to share this little guy that I rescued out of my pool today.  No idea what the species is!


----------



## Tegenaria

The Snark said:
			
		

> I'd pay solid gold for a tarantula sized salti. :worship:
> But... considering their agressiveness and fearlessness they would present a hazard to household pets.



But imagine if it was the size of a household pet!
I'd run, fast!


----------



## zLOST

Tegenaria said:
			
		

> But imagine if it was the size of a household pet!
> I'd run, fast!


running would not help. they would always be much faster... say bye to a human kind


----------



## Selenops

Dark Raptor said:


> Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


*"IN THE JUNGLE, THE MIGHTY JUNGLE..."*



*Bump*


----------



## Arachnophilist

some hardly worthy but fitting pictures of P.borealis   haha


----------



## xgrafcorex

got some jumpers in the mail today, two female _Phidippus johnsoni_ and a female _P. octopunctatus_.  wasn't able to get any good pics of the johnsoni twins, but i'll be sure to once i can.  one of them has an egg sack and is hiding so i left her alone, the other is climbing the sides near the lid.  it keeps trying to escape whenever i try to open it up to take a picture, so i just put a little water in and closed it up.  the _octopunctatus_ was much more cooperative so i was able to take a few pictures.  












it looks like she had previously lost one of her legs but it has regenerated.  a couple other leg segments show some wear, so i'm looking forward to seeing her after a molt.

edit...lets see some more saltis!  wheres dark raptor?  hopefully building up an amazing collection of photos.


----------



## Arachnophilist

those are great shots! I cant wait till it warms up and my house is flooded in jumpers again


----------



## Tegenaria

they are fantastic litle spiders arent they? We get the common black and white one in summer, stalking the walls under the windowsill outside.


----------



## Emanuele

I posted them in another post too, but if you are interested here there are some more jumpers pictures: http://www.anura.it/Fotografia/Salticidae_eng.htm
my english is not perfect, but I hope you'll appreciate.
Regards
Ema


----------



## Jonathan

Hi,
Emanuele--Simply amazing photo's!
Jon


----------



## xgrafcorex

i found some small bugs in one of my P. johnsoni enclosures this morning.  












so far i've only counted 10-12.  they kept moving around which made it hard to get a good count..and there could be more on the substrate i didn't see.  time to get some fruit flies.


----------



## Selenops

Congrats! They're quite large, awesome! 

I am going to purchase some Jumpers this week or next from the Spider Pharm.


----------



## Blackrose

Hi

Can you please tell me all the dealers who sell jumpers?

Regards
          Andi


----------



## Selenops

Blackrose said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please tell me all the dealers who sell jumpers?
> 
> Regards
> Andi


Andi,

The Spider Pharm based in Arizona, USA sells two North American Salticidae species, female P. octopunctatis, male and female P. johnsoni.  

I looked through out their site but haven't found any overseas policies. Call or email them.

Spider Pharm's Jumping Spiders from their True Spider pricelist.


----------



## Blackrose

Hi

Are there other shops where I can buy Phidippus?
I only know Todd Gearheart and the Spider Pharm!

Regards
           Andi


----------



## xgrafcorex

Blackrose said:


> Hi
> 
> Are there other shops where I can buy Phidippus?
> I only know Todd Gearheart and the Spider Pharm!
> 
> Regards
> Andi


there is a european section of the boards...your best luck would be checking there, as many of the us dealers cannot ship that far away.


----------



## Blackrose

xgrafcorex said:


> there is a european section of the boardsQUOTE]
> 
> Hi
> 
> Where can I find that section?
> 
> Regards
> Andi


----------



## xgrafcorex

just go to user cp, look down under miscellaneous..it should say group memberships.  click group memberships and then click join group where it should now say europeans.


----------



## Arachnophilist

*First jumper of the year!*

I actually saw two. one was smaller and just black and white zebra striped. and then it ran away as I came back with my camera. so here is another I found and got some shots of. sorry they arent that good I dont have a tripod so its hard to get clear shots.






















there ya go! hope ya like them


----------



## zLOST

*unknown (for me)*

hi,


----------



## Tegenaria

Cool shots! Well, the temps are creeping up so soon there'll be lots of these stalking the walls outside the house.


----------



## padkison

Probable Phidippus ostiosus






And another.  Seems to be color variation.  Note the similarities in dorsal abdomen striping and the white face.  Also, the legs.  Both about 1.5 cm with legs.


----------



## Tegenaria

fabulous spider!


----------



## Arachnophilist

heres my P.boreas 

















hope you like!


----------



## Steven Gielis

Send me some :drool:


----------



## Arachnophilist

i can catch em all over here lol


----------



## Steven Gielis

How big are they? Europe isn't gifted with big jumping spiders. Phidippus species are lot bigger than the native species.


----------



## Arachnophilist

the one in the pictures is about a half inch or so.. perhaps a little more. it is quite large it will kill a full sized cricket with ease.


----------



## zLOST

Hi,
Unfortunately i have no clue about the genus/species, so here are pics i took recently:


----------



## syndicate

great shots Ota!
when i got home from work today i noticed this outside on the side of my building munching on a small fly it had captured.ran inside to grab my camera and take a photo and manged to get one good shot.little fella jumped onto my lens to haha!ran around my camera for a bit then dropped a line of webbing and went down onto the ground.didnt even drop the fly the whole time.anyone have any thoughts on an id?


----------



## padkison

Phidippus ostiosus












Phidippus audux (caught this gal this am whilst picking blackberries)


----------



## syndicate

awesome shots man!love that first one.


----------



## dbozic

*Hrvatska*

Can anybody tell me how much can they live , i have captured a lot of them all kind of species jumping spiders, there are actually a much lot of them here in Croatia.


----------



## dbozic

*Hrvatska*

Man that was some great pics, where did you find those ?


----------



## padkison

The ostiosus was found crawling on the screen of our porch.  The audux on a road guard rail while walking back to the car from picking blackberries alongside the road.



dbozic said:


> Man that was some great pics, where did you find those ?


----------



## beetleman

very cool shots of those jumpers:drool:


----------



## kahoy

www.salticidae.org

the web is down by now...

check it later.


----------



## pronty

A little bandit I found a week ago


----------



## syndicate

some shots from today.really need a new camera heh :]
this jumper is absolutely fearless.amazing little spiders


----------



## xgrafcorex

was grilling in the backyard yesterday and brought the camera outside to take pics of spiders.  i've never found a jumper in my backyard before..so i was pretty happy to finally find one.


----------



## Jake85

I followed a little jumper around a tree on my college campus one day until he finally stopped for a moment to inspect me


----------



## padkison

Phidippus ostiosus


----------



## Tegenaria

Gotta love these Salties! Somw of them, judging by their prey, look quite big compared to 'our' species!


----------



## padkison

She's about 1.5 cm.



Tegenaria said:


> Gotta love these Salties! Somw of them, judging by their prey, look quite big compared to 'our' species!


----------



## Tegenaria

wow just over half an inch, thats a lot bigger than the ones I see over here!


----------



## Tunedbeat

A few jumpers,


----------



## Greyhalo




----------



## Pulk




----------



## padkison

Nice pics.  Pulk, what species is that?


----------



## Pulk

padkison said:


> Nice pics.  Pulk, what species is that?


I just asked that 

Tunedbeat-- is that second pic of yours P. princeps?


----------



## Tunedbeat

Yes, that is a Juv. princeps, first is a p.clarus


----------



## Dark Raptor

Evarcha sp.












Phlegra fasciata


----------



## gunslinger

Not the top quality photos that many of you produce, but definetely the nicest looking jumper I've ever found.


----------



## rmlee

These pics are all really cool.

While at work recently, a buddy of mine pointed out a spider that had just fell into a 3' deep rinse tank.(water)
After about a minute, I was able to scoop it out and dried it off with the air nozzle and was surprised to see it had survived.

After watching it's imo unique behaviors, I love these little guys even more.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Gunslinger, would you happen to know what specie that is? 
I cannot figure it out. :? 


Here's some new photos, this little guy was the most difficult jumper I've ever shot.  It was hard to get him to sit still for even a second.


----------



## Cyanea

TunedBeat that spider  is amazing!!! 

i'll post these again since this is probably the right place to do it

this one i've got right now in my house

























this one is from the desert


----------



## Tunedbeat




----------



## valkyrie

*some of my kids*

i'm a little traumatised by the entry above mine!

anyway, here are a few of my darlings:

my princess, munster (hasarius adansoni, female)


















munster's daughter, baby min


















baby min - second instar
























father of the kids, sonic (hasarius adansoni, male)












my new queen, lucy (hyllus diardi, female)


----------



## Cyanea

valkyrie said:


> i'm a little traumatised by the entry above mine!
> 
> my new queen, lucy (hyllus diardi, female)



it looks like she has eye lashes!!  
beautiful spiders!


----------



## valkyrie

yes, my friends have been asking me what mascara she used. she is adorable. thank you, cyanea!


----------



## Benegg

My new favouritespider:





















Hope you like it,
Bene


----------



## padkison

*Phidippus ostiosus*

Went for a bike ride and ended up finding this little fart on a tree.  She's not so little at almost 1", looks gravid, I need to check my info on when they lay sacs.

She replaces a female caught this spring that died in late summer (age).  Hard to find as they are tree dwellers.


----------



## Pulk

P. octopunctatus








Menemerus bivittatus






ID help? #1








#2












#3 (same as #2?)






#4 (same as #1?)









edited, colors are closer to real life







[YOUTUBE]dsskK_1jr5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axlrose

itssss cooll
i need oneee of thiss =D

yourr eyes itsss so beautifull =P


----------



## Cyanea

i just got this jumper from a friend, it's really cool, looks like the first pair of legs are modified  but i have no idea what kind of salticid it is


----------



## Pulk

Menemerus bivittatus?


----------



## Cyanea

that's what i thought because of the coloration, but i don't know if that species has the front legs modified like that


----------



## Pulk

Menemerus bivittatus male.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Hey, Pulk

Great photos & find!
They all look to be Phidippus sp. 

This might help you with the ID
http://salticidae.org/salticid/diagnost/ph-gbedw/ph-gbedw.htm


----------



## lhystrix

Cyanea said:


> i just got this jumper from a friend, it's really cool, looks like the first pair of legs are modified  but i have no idea what kind of salticid it is


Wow. Cool spider. It is an adult male Paramarpissa.

Pulk, you have Phidippus adumbratus.
1)immature
2)adult male
3)looks like another adult male
4)looks like an adult female


----------



## chaim

Truly lots of great pics in this topic :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I got myself 2 jumper, they are from Indonesia.
My male died, only got a female left, but hope to get me another male and let them have a party!!!













Ill post some fort side pic's soon...

I dont know which spicies this is, any how can help me....
Please do.
Also more info on keeping them (jumper from indonesia) is quite welcome


----------



## Pulk

jeff h said:


> Wow. Cool spider. It is an adult male Paramarpissa.


Whoops... sorry. Freaking spiders all looking the same.



jeff h said:


> Pulk, you have Phidippus adumbratus.
> 1)immature
> 2)adult male
> 3)looks like another adult male
> 4)looks like an adult female


Cool! I didn't expect they were both the same species but it looks like they are.

So, should I try to mate #2 or #3 w/ #4?


----------



## chaim

Some more pics.
To bad this male is dead...


























Still no friends with my digital camera, so sorry for the pore quality of the pics


----------



## Cyanea

jeff h said:


> Wow. Cool spider. It is an adult male Paramarpissa.


thanks!!!


----------



## lhystrix

Pulk said:


> Whoops... sorry. Freaking spiders all looking the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I didn't expect they were both the same species but it looks like they are.
> 
> So, should I try to mate #2 or #3 w/ #4?


Sure. The courtship displays are interesting, unless the 'adult' female is already fertile, or immature.


----------



## Tunedbeat

P.oct sling


----------



## Pulk

those are amazing photos.


----------



## Cyanea

Tunedbeat said:


>


so pretty!!


----------



## ornata

KLiK said:


> such beauties! did anyone see the thing on the national geographic channel where they used a robotic image of a jumping spider to communicate with a live jumping spider? they also had the same spider hunting and it used 3 different methods to stalk and kill prey. for each different sized prey the spider used a different method. it was amazing. i think they said that jumping spiders are the most intellegent out of all spiders.


I agree

You should see a documentary called "spiders from mars" presented by david attenborough

Its about a jumping spider called Portia(I think) and this species plans one of the most advanced hunting strategies in the animal kingdom, since it prey on other spiders

And if the plan failes, it finds a new strategi

(sorry about the english)


----------



## bistrobob85

Seriously, this is one of the nicest threads i've seen. Those salticidae make me laugh at almost every pic with those funny eyes . 

Up to now, my favorite is the ''Lost in the computer'' spider, the salticidae molt and the tiny sling on someone's hand . 

I bet it is totally ORGAZMIC to have a nice camera and take some face-shots of those cute little things, altough it's probably very hard, hehe. Keep up the good work!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Pulk

I hate posting in the same thread (same _internet_) as Tunedbeat...

Phidippus ID?


----------



## Tunedbeat

Nice one, maybe a Phidippus asotus.


----------



## Tunedbeat

P.oct slings just hit fourth instars.  I hear these little guys are one of the largest, but at the moment they're no larger than 3mm.  Too small to even take on a house fly.


----------



## JohnxII

*Asian Jumpers*

OK time for an Asian species.

_Thiania subopressa_, juvenile:
















_Thiania subopressa_, adult female (RCF):






Adult female:






Adult female (RCF):






Adult female:






Adult female:






_Thiania subopressa_, (sub?)adult, very rare metallic green color form:


----------



## Black Widow88

Ruri_Hari said:


> Those are some awesome pictures!
> 
> Does anyone else think jumping spiders are cute?


Agree and of course I think jumping spiders are adorable! How could you not?! I mean look at their faces! *Sincerely wishes they had a adoration smiley*

I love them. I also think that B. dubia are adorable too. I have alot of other insects and spider species that I love to death because they're so kawaii. 

Black Widow88


----------



## Tunedbeat

*Feeding pictures,*

Same spiders ..

P. regius takes on a fly,






P.oct feeding on wingless D. melanogaster,


----------



## Black Widow88

Nice! Was the fruit fly it was eating wingless before it was captured?

Black Widow88


----------



## Tunedbeat

Black Widow88 said:


> Nice! Was the fruit fly it was eating wingless before it was captured?
> 
> Black Widow88


Yes, they are wingless, makes feeding alot easier.


----------



## Black Widow88

Wait so are you saying that there's a variety of fruit flies that are wingless?!  Tell me more!

Black Widow88


----------



## froggyman

yep you can even buy whole cultures of them!


----------



## Black Widow88

WHOA! That's cool! Wonder what caused them to become wingless.

Black Widow88


----------



## froggyman

selective breeding and genes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drosophila_embryogenesis


----------



## Black Widow88

Damn that's amazing!

Black Widow88


----------



## Pulk

I'm assuming this is P. johnsoni, although I haven't seen any pictures of them with the face-ish pattern on the abdomen


----------



## Tegenaria

Oh nice spider Pulk!


----------



## Black Widow88

OH WOW! That is one kick ass spider! Never seen one like it before. Tell me where do you get them and where do they originate?

I want one now!

Black Widow88


----------



## Pulk

this one was a little bit behind my house, and they originate... from eggsacs?


----------



## Black Widow88

Pulk said:


> this one was a little bit behind my house, and they originate... from eggsacs?


LMAO!  No what I meant by "Where do they originate?" is in the location. What other parts of the USA can they be found ( since you live in San Diego CA )?

Black Widow88


----------



## Pulk

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The distribution of P. johnsoni is bounded by the Great Plains, the Pacific Ocean, northern Mexico and southern Canada. It occurs from sea level to tree line, occupying relatively dry habitats such as coastal dunes or oak woodlands. Between two and thirty redback jumping spiders per 1,000 m² were found during a study in 1976.
> 
> This species has been introduced to New Zealand with grapes.


does anyone have a correction?


----------



## Black Widow88

Nope. So for now I'll go with what it says but I'm not posting it on my blog until I know that everything is 100% correct/corrected. But I love the spiders in your photos Pulk.

If Wikipedia is correct ( which in alot of cases it isn't and vice versa ) I'll post it on my blog with a pic of one. But I need to be 100% sure first.

Black Widow88


----------



## brachy

Hi

Photos of my new  favourites 

Marpissa nivoyi






Salticus scenicus

1st






2nd











Unknown


----------



## Black Widow88

Awesome spiders! Loving the _Marpissa nivoyi_!

Black Widow88


----------



## brachy

Hi 

Some news

Evarcha  falcata

















Heliophanus aeneus 













And  the unknown big one is  Hyllus  sp.


----------



## Black Widow88

Awesome! I like how the last 2 sort of look alike. Keep it up!

Black Widow88


----------



## syndicate

heres a rare sight for me(sorry for blurry pic)

mating!


----------



## Black Widow88

Oh wow! Those are incredible! Do you know what species they are? And how dare you take a picture of the 2 mating?! 

You're disturbing they're privacy!  Nice shots!

Black Widow88


----------



## syndicate

some new shots from last week.
not sure what species this is but i was very excited to find this!!
Ant mimic jumper













i also found this species nearby.looks like a gravid female.she was a fatty


----------



## ornata

syndicate said:


> some new shots from last week.
> not sure what species this is but i was very excited to find this!!
> Ant mimic jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also found this species nearby.looks like a gravid female.she was a fatty


cool, I have never seen a ant mimic jumping spider, even though I had heard of it!!

Great find!!!


----------



## Black Widow88

About the Ant Mimic,

These I've heard of and seen lots of pictures. Apparently they're hard to tell apart. Correct me if I'm wrong about this. But they're awesome!

I love Ant Mimicking spiders period.

Black Widow88


----------



## froggyman

we have a gravid p.audax or p.regius lining in our mailbox..has anyone noticed that the large ones really like to eat harvestmen/daddylong legs?


----------



## Black Widow88

froggyman said:


> we have a gravid p.audax or p.regius lining in our mailbox..has anyone noticed that the large ones really like to eat harvestmen/daddylong legs?


Funny, as I've never seen one do that ( I've seen plenty of large jumping spiders and numerous daddy long legs of different species ). I would personally like to see one take one down though.

I bet it would be pretty easy since they're not that fast. If you guys have any pics of one eating a daddy long legs I would like to see it immensely.

Thankies! 

Black Widow88


----------



## syndicate

i found this girl under a board right after some rain today.shes the same female pictured above.def got some better shots this time round tho :]













this one came out interesting.no processing on this pic eithor.


----------



## Black Widow88

Oh WOW! She's pretty! Do you know what species?

I want it. Give it to me or I'll send my boingies after you. 

Black Widow88


----------



## jynxxxedangel

*Same Spider!!*

Wow, this spider has been making appearances all over the world, as of late!!

It should be called the "Elvis" jumping spider! 

She appears to be the exact same spider from the thread I started..

I'm pretty sure it's a Maevia sp., see here:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/2030


----------



## Black Widow88

You're right! I haven't seen them around here where I am but there's no mistaken that's a Dimorphic Jumping Spider ( _Maevia sp._ ).

Awesome though! I hope I do see one in person someday.

Black Widow88


----------



## Tunedbeat

_Phidippus_ male, 






Wanna take a guess on a I.D?


----------



## syndicate

wow those are some crisp photos!srry i cant help with id.nice work tho!


----------



## Black Widow88

WOW!

Those are some beautiful jumping spiders! I don't know what the second one is but for some reason it seems familiar to me.....

.....maybe I've seen it or something like it before? Don't know but I hope you find out what it is as I would like to know too. I really like the colors on these. Are the males the only ones with brightly colored fangs or do the females have them too?

Where did you find the last spider? That could help with the ID you know.

Black Widow88


----------



## lhystrix

Yes, crisp!

P. clarus, no question.



Black Widow88 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Those are some beautiful jumping spiders! I don't know what the second one is but for some reason it seems familiar to me.....
> 
> .....maybe I've seen it or something like it before? Don't know but I hope you find out what it is as I would like to know too. I really like the colors on these. Are the males the only ones with brightly colored fangs or do the females have them too?
> 
> Where did you find the last spider? That could help with the ID you know.
> 
> Black Widow88


Unless I missed something, both images are of the same spider. In NA, all but two species of phids have iridescent scales on their paturons, and they are the only jumpers in NA with iridescent chompers as far as I know.


----------



## Tunedbeat

jeff h said:


> Unless I missed something, both images are of the same spider. In NA, all but two species of phids have iridescent scales on their paturons, and they are the only jumpers in NA with iridescent chompers as far as I know.


Yes, both images are of the same jumper.  And, you are right on the ID.  I should have known, as these are quite common in my area.  

Rear shot,






Thanks,
guys!


----------



## Hendrik C.

Hi!



Tunedbeat said:


>


PERFECT SHOT! Can you tell me something more about it? Lighting etc.?

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Tunedbeat

Hendrik C. said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT SHOT! Can you tell me something more about it? Lighting etc.?
> 
> Best regards,
> Hendrik



Thanks.

As far as equipment, I used Canon's 60mm macro.  Lighting is done studio style, AlienBees 800 on left, 580ex Speedlite to the right of subject.  Both fired wireless via ST-E2 transmitter & Radiopoppers on a Canon EOS 40D.  The spider was shot indoors.


----------



## stevetastic

from madagascar

[YOUTUBE]FXbq8z657aY[/YOUTUBE]

shiny


----------



## Cursed Lemon

Gotta be the best pic ever!


----------



## syndicate

Platycryptus undatus


----------



## Black Widow88

Cursed Lemon: I agree. That has got to be the cutest pic I've ever seen.

Black Widow88


----------



## cogmonkey17

*Unknown Salticidae spp.*

found in my Native Missouri (St. Louis Vicinity) while hiking around.







a couple others that I have seen around












any identification advice is appreciated, I have no experience with these little wonders


----------



## mindstorm

Fighting spiders from Malaysia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uPncA-m4Tk
http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/608348


----------



## Black Widow88

*AWESOME!*

Thanks alot for posting this!

Black Widow88


----------



## ornata

Some random jumpers=)


----------



## mindstorm

*where u took the 3rd photo?*



ornata said:


> Some random jumpers=)


----------



## ornata

mindstorm said:


> ornata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some random jumpers=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is taken in south west greece=)(I am still there)
> 
> Why do you ask?
Click to expand...


----------



## mindstorm

ornata said:


> mindstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is taken in south west greece=)(I am still there)
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the one in post# 126, page 9. And also looks like the asian Hyllus Diardi. Strange that jumpers that look alike are found continents apart.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dark Raptor

Hello again!
I see that this topic is still alive 
A pack of pictures with jumping spiders from Poland taken this year:

Evarcha arcuata
























Pellenes tripunctatus


















Marpissa muscosa












Not id specie






More stuff in my gallery.


----------



## Black Widow88

Oh these are excellent! I love how shiny the eyes are in these photos. Kudos to you. I hope you find out what your unidentified jumper is ASAP.

I have an jumping spider that I see alot during the spring and summer but I don't know what it's called. All I can tell you ( since I don't have a camera ) is that it has black and white stripes.

So if any one knows please let me know so I can research them further. I know them when I see them so if any one has pics of species with those colors and patterns I could tell you if it's the one I see or not.

Thanks!

Black Widow88


----------



## Deroplatys

You have to check out this guys photostream, best jumper photos ive ever seen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7539598@N04/


----------



## ErikWestblom

Black Widow88 said:


> Oh these are excellent! I love how shiny the eyes are in these photos. Kudos to you. I hope you find out what your unidentified jumper is ASAP.
> 
> I have an jumping spider that I see alot during the spring and summer but I don't know what it's called. All I can tell you ( since I don't have a camera ) is that it has black and white stripes.
> 
> So if any one knows please let me know so I can research them further. I know them when I see them so if any one has pics of species with those colors and patterns I could tell you if it's the one I see or not.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Black Widow88


Think u might be talking about Salticus scenicus


----------



## Scylla

*Phidippus audax*



			
				Black Widow88;

I have an jumping spider that I see alot during the spring and summer but I don't know what it's called. All I can tell you ( since I don't have a camera ) is that it has black and white stripes.

So if any one knows please let me know so I can research them further. I know them when I see them so if any one has pics of species with those colors and patterns I could tell you if it's the one I see or not.

Thanks!

Black Widow88 [img said:
			
		

> http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x180/Wapo_Gipo_Frogs88/th_sau22.jpg.gif[/img]



If you're in NYC, what you're seeing is probably P. audax.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thank you 



Deroplatys said:


> You have to check out this guys photostream, best jumper photos ive ever seen
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7539598@N04/


Thanks for the link. I was thinking about using reversed lens, now I know that I'll have to  With all my extension rings and teleconverter x2 and macro lens I can get only 3:1 magnification scale. Yesterday I've tested old Pentacon 29/2.8 and easily get 4:1. I need sharper lens for this type of work and new diffuser.



Black Widow88 said:


> So if any one knows please let me know so I can research them further. I know them when I see them so if any one has pics of species with those colors and patterns I could tell you if it's the one I see or not.


I'm sorry, I'm specialized in european species 


Ok. A little more:
Marpissa muscosa






...and her baby 


















And another not ID specie


----------



## Godzirra

i.......nearly .........died when i saw that baby picture, oh my crap

pps. i have been watching you on deviantart for long time - great inspo

they're the only spiders in which will pose for you


----------



## Dark Raptor

Godzirra said:


> i.......nearly .........died when i saw that baby picture, oh my crap
> 
> pps. i have been watching you on deviantart for long time - great inspo
> 
> they're the only spiders in which will pose for you


Thanks 
As you see sometimes they don't do this 






I prefer orb-web spiders, they are not moving so fast 

Another shots with Salticus scenicus - male.












And Pellenes tripunctatus






Evarcha falcata (?) (or dark from of E. arcuata female)


----------



## Black Widow88

Ok this is weird because the spider that I keep seeing looks more like S. scenicus then P. audax. Plus it's tiny but it's bigger then an ant.

So I'm confused right now. :? 

Black Widow88


----------



## Dark Raptor

Black Widow88 said:


> Ok this is weird because the spider that I keep seeing looks more like S. scenicus then P. audax. Plus it's tiny but it's bigger then an ant.
> 
> So I'm confused right now. :?


It is possible. Salticus scenicus is also present in US. This specie cosmopolitic and well known as synantropic specie. In  Europe you can find them in the city centers.


----------



## Asgard

Good looking little fellows!


----------



## Black Widow88

That's what I wanted to know if the species was found in the US. I'm more then sure that it's S. scenicus.

Thanks!

Black Widow88


----------



## Dark Raptor

Ok. I've been testing new set-up in the last days. This time reversed Feltogon 32/2.4 MC, Kenko extension rings and M42 extension rings (pictures weren't cropped).

Two models: Evarcha arcuata and Marpissa muscosa.
Body length
~4mm






~12mm


----------



## Tarangela

Dark Raptor...those pics are UNREAL!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## davidbarber1

Hey guys, your pics are both STUNNING and MAGNIFICENT. Very IMPRESSIVE. Thanks for sharing :clap: 

David


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks 

Prepare for more... ;P 

_Sitticus sp._






_Salticus scenicus_, adult male...






... and two males fighting






_Evarcha arcuata_, adult male






_Aelurillus v-insignitus_ mating, "dark form" male on the top






_Marpissa muscosa_ nad _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ pacman frog.






_M. muscosa_


----------



## syndicate

:clap: 
very nice work!
-Chris


----------



## Arthur

OMG! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Godzirra

This time around, these are not fancy pictures - just quick snaps of my new jumping spiders.
















i love that pattern


----------



## syndicate

Nice one Godzirra :]
What species did you end up getting?I'm thinkin about trying to get some myself.Dont feel like waiting until winter is over to go find some to photograph outside heh
-Chris


----------



## Godzirra

syndicate said:


> Nice one Godzirra :]
> What species did you end up getting?I'm thinkin about trying to get some myself.Dont feel like waiting until winter is over to go find some to photograph outside heh
> -Chris


Phidippus Regius and Phidippus Audax
from brachyP

I had never seen ones so huge, the ones we had around (which was plentiful) were probably at most - 1cm

My husband was handling them, and they were fast, but goofy. Their abdomens are very very soft.


----------



## syndicate

Nice.Id love to find some of the audax with the blue chelicerae!Jumpers are tricky to find sometimes but there very plentiful all over the USA.I think theres around 5000 known species of Salticidae :X
God knows how many more undescribed!
-Chris


----------



## Boanerges

These pics are amazing!!!


----------



## Godzirra




----------



## Dark Raptor

Damn... you don't know how lucky you are  I wish I could have some of these beautifull specimens in front of my lens. Especially adult male of P. audax.


----------



## Godzirra

just from today
1st picture, is of the second jumper - look at that man bulge
3rd picture is the other


----------



## syndicate

cute little guys!


----------



## lhystrix

The first three pics are otiosus, the fourth is a male regius, and fifth is a female regius.


----------



## Jojos

Every page was worth looking at.   Amazing spiders and yet sooo small.  Beautiful amazing pics. Love it! :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor

Feeding time!
_Marpissa muscosa_ with Syrphid fly larva






...and _Galeria mellonella_












...and _Forficula sp._ earwig.







And finally, first picture of _Evarcha arcuata_ making poop 






Test of my newest light tent. _E. arcuata_, adult female.


----------



## Jojos

Lol! I love the poop shot. First time for me! Lol! The last one is beautiful!  I like all of them but the last 2 are my favorite.


----------



## syndicate

>


:clap:  Amazing shot right here!Very crisp and great detail!


----------



## syndicate

_Phidippus audax_


----------



## Thompson08

I usually don't think true spiders are cool, but these are some really nice spiders. Great pics guys. :clap:


----------



## Jojos

They are definately amazing little critters and really awesome pictures.

Thanks for sharing!:clap:


----------



## Godzirra




----------



## Godzirra

syndicate,  are these captive, if so - what is it hanging upside down on?


(ok so i have couple cropped shots)


----------



## syndicate

Hi Godzirra,
My buddy found that jumper in a friends house and brought it to me.Its hanging out on a piece of corkbark.


----------



## Godzirra

i took a pic of this one last year in oct


----------



## Godzirra

RIP my jumping spider pictured above with the one arm.

I don't understand why he died, because he had recently ate, but i had recently transferred him as well (actually in the top picture was his transfer).
Stress?

I took some pics and this is how i found him.


----------



## syndicate

_Phidippus audax_
(freshly molted female)


----------



## Godzirra

syndicate said:


> _Phidippus audax_
> (freshly molted female)


wow, that's pretty intense after molting
very shiny


----------



## Godzirra

fyi, i hope people like baby jumping spiders, because soon i will be giving plenty away lol

This morning i thought my jumping spider just really crapped it overnight, but no


----------



## Amelia

Saw this guy on our screen today!


----------



## Godzirra

zomg that is adorable, was it on a tank screen or what


----------



## Amelia

No, it was on the back door screen, outside.


----------



## Godzirra

this is NOT A PICTURE, this is a VIDEO of baby phiddipus audax
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_uJE2-PNvjk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_uJE2-PNvjk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

i didn't have anywhere else to put it


----------



## Amelia

Busy little devils aren't they.  How cute!


----------



## syndicate

Phidippus audax
(Adult Female)


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:


> I really want one, are they in the NY area? I hear they can catch a fly in mid air. Gotta see that one day!



Me and my mom and her bf watched one at the top of the ceiling make a spider bungee cord that pounced on the whatever it ate, it was so cool.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Salticus scenicus


















Euophrys frontalis












Not identified specie












...and another NN












Cheiracanthium punctorum eating E. frontalis (one of my specimens died and I used it as food source for my other spiders).


----------



## HnnbL

OooOOoO My GOD !!, gorgeous pictures :clap:


----------



## Greyhalo

Phidippus audax 

























Salticus scenicus







These last two I dont have an ID on yet.


----------



## syndicate

couple new shots


----------



## ErikWestblom

Greyhalo said:


>


Haha! That one looks so mean!


----------



## The Spider Faery

*Jumpers*

The pics on page 4 look like a work of art with the prismatic colourful reflection in the glass.  I can't believe how cute and expressive looking these little spiders faces and eyes are close up..Their eyes look like jewels.  Kudos on the pics because it gives a chance to see a species from a true perspective, close up.


----------



## Amelia

ErikWestblom said:


> Haha! That one looks so mean!


Oh my! That picture was adorable! He looks so angry. LMAO!


----------



## Amelia

Dark Raptor said:


> Euophrys frontalis


"I have a question."


----------



## syndicate

found this one today


----------



## syndicate




----------



## syndicate

Can anyone Id these two pics above?
Think the first one may be _hentzia_??


----------



## Dark Raptor

_Salticus scenicus_
male:






_Marpissa radiata_, probably young female











_Heliophanus cupreus_ - female











_Pellenes tripunctatus_
male










female






_Sitticus sp._ - male






_Aelurillus v-insignitus_
male - dark form





female






_Evarcha arcuata_ - female, dark form






_Evarcha falcata_ - male


----------



## Tapahtyn

maybe this has already been posted, but what lense are you using and how is your set up to take the pictures?  Ya know they are full of energy   I am envious of the beautiful pictures


----------



## Dark Raptor

Moonkin77 said:


> maybe this has already been posted, but what lense are you using and how is your set up to take the pictures?  Ya know they are full of energy   I am envious of the beautiful pictures


Thanks 

Old Nikkor Micro 105/2.8D, kenko extension tubes (68mm). SB-800 and home-made speedlight diffuser is a main light source. I put these spiders on a white sheet of paper and bounced flash from the other two pieces from the left and from the right.


----------



## Scylla

The pictures are beautiful, but I wonder if the light causes any damage to their eyes?


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

Raptor what is your minimum focus distance with the addition of the ext. tubes? Also do you you shoot with your lens wide open? Sorry for the barage of question. Amazing pics though.


----------



## Tunedbeat




----------



## Hamburglar

Great photos all around, simply fantastic...  I am guessing spot metering is a must to keep the whites from messing up the exposure?


----------



## CodeWilster

*P. audax*

I am not worthy of posting my pictures here after seeing all these but IDC...
Here's my P. audax web motel housing a large number of recently hatched offspring  You can sort of see some of them toward the left of the webbing. Oh and mommy is underneath...







She decided to come out and check out the camera...







more to come


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thank you 


Scylla said:


> The pictures are beautiful, but I wonder if the light causes any damage to their eyes?


I think it does nothing. I've got one _E. arcuata_ which had more than 100 pics taken during one year... and it still in good condition, hunting without any problem.



TheDarkInfinity said:


> Raptor what is your minimum focus distance with the addition of the ext. tubes? Also do you you shoot with your lens wide open? Sorry for the barage of question. Amazing pics though.


7-8cm from the front of the lens. With reversed Industar 50/2.8 or Flektogon 35/2.4 and bellows, only 2-3cm.



Hamburglar said:


> Great photos all around, simply fantastic...  I am guessing spot metering is a must to keep the whites from messing up the exposure?


Matrix metering, but overexposed 1 and 2/3 or 2 EV. Using spot metering, when objects are fast moving animals isn't the easiest solution.



CodeWilster said:


> Here's my P. audax


...I'm still thinking how I can get one of thouse. One of the most beautifull jumping spiders, but it can't be found in Europe.

OK. 3 more, this time without white background...
M. radiata






A. v-insignitus






E. falcata


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

Awesome thanks raptor! Great photos!!


----------



## Hamburglar

Dark Raptor said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Matrix metering, but overexposed 1 and 2/3 or 2 EV. Using spot metering, when objects are fast moving animals isn't the easiest solution.


Ahh I see... that makes sense.  I think focusing would be the problem for me then.  Does the extension tube mess with the focusing at all?  I think I would have to put it on continuous focus and hope to get lucky.

Again though, really fantastic stuff...  sorry for the pesky questions.


----------



## 4tec84

Killer pictures Dark Raptor!


----------



## HnnbL

Found new salti :} 
OT: *Dark Raptor* pls check your mail


----------



## ZergFront

*Phidippus johnsoni*

Here are my pet female jumping spiders, Itsy and Bitsy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_green_thumb/sets/72157617479837509/

 Bitsy on a Vine Vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68khLUjwsHc

Itsy and Bitsy feed (Itsy catches a fly in this vid very FAST!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIrdjPhVCss


----------



## Dark Raptor

HnnbL said:


> Found new salti :}
> OT: *Dark Raptor* pls check your mail


Hi. I think I didn't get your e-mail. I won't have Internet connection in the next few weeks (I'm traveling around Poland looking for more "bugz"  ).

Here are the newest. This time taken with old Russian (Soviet!) M42 lens - Industar-61L/3-MC 50/2.8 and manual extension rings (~20$ for all). My Nikkor 105/2.8 is broken, and I'm waiting when it will be fixed.

Sitticus sp. (?) - male






Heliophanus sp. - male






Heliophanus sp. - gravid female






Evarcha falcata


----------



## Draiman

Your photos are nothing short of *a-m-a-z-i-n-g*. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ornata

darkraptor; what cind of flash system did you  use in these shots?


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks 



ornata said:


> darkraptor; what cind of flash system did you  use in these shots?


Sb-800 speedlight, home-made diffuser and pieces of white paper to have more bounced light


----------



## ZergFront

*Hehehe.....*

Get ready for some "awwwwws" - baby jumpers!



 Peek-a-Boo!







 Welcome to life!







 "There must be some kind of way out of here.."


----------



## Deroplatys

Even though my photo`s could never hope to be a quarter as good as all the photo`s before mine at least this species hasnt been posted yet i dont think 
Can anyone tell me what species it is?


----------



## Draiman

I don't think I've posted these in this thread yet, so here goes:







_Phaeacius malayensis_, adult female:







Unidentified:







_Myrmarachne plataleoides_, mature male:







_Telamonia dimidiata_, mature male:


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Deroplatys that's a female _Icius _sp. (its hard to distinguish between I. _hamatus_ and _I. subinermis_)


----------



## Deroplatys

Thanks for the species direction Tarantula_Hawk  
Do you know if any Icius sp. occur in England?
Where are they native to?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

_Icius _ is a globally distributed genus (with the most being in the eastern part of the hemisphere, in Africa, Asia and Europe, with only two exeptions in Uruguay and Mexico)), doesnt have lots of species though. Anyways in Europe _I. hamatus_ and _ I. subinermis_ ar by far the most common of the european _Icius _, the first one being Paleartic and the second one being typically Mediterranean. And while both are very common here in Italy and in other hotter mediterranean regions, none are reported in England.
Where was that picture taken? Dont tell me it was in England


----------



## Deroplatys

How did you know?  
Thanks for that info, it would appear she is in fact an accidentally introduced species then 
I fixed a tub for her and she seems to be settling in well, i chucked 2 fruit flies in there.
Heres her enclosure.







BTW shes gone into a little crevice between the bark and the plastic and started to make a sort of funnel web type thing, do jumping spiders normally do this or is she making a nest for some eggs


----------



## Spider-Spazz

This thread makes me want to include some jumpers to the family!   I only have a couple of wolfies, funnel web spiders, black widows, and t's. Great pictures everyone! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
This thread should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Interesting find then, lots of species are being accidentally introduced in England (see _Segestria florentina _and _Steatoda nobilis _), including _ Icius_ then. I love that setup, where did you get that tube?
As for the web she's making, its normal for jumping spiders to build a retreat where they stay during the night. However since she's an adult female she actually might be making an egg sac, only time will tell


----------



## Deroplatys

Reaching 20 pages you would of thought it would of been a sticky a dozen or so pages back 
Im no expert with spiders but shes sealed herself in that retreat, kinda made a little dome with a sheet over it, im guessing that means that it is an egg sac?
BTW i was staring at a couple of pictures of the 2 Icius species you mentioned at it would appear that my one is indeed I.hamatus, the other one doesnt have as much colour as hamatus 
Thanks for the help, finding a random alien jumping spider in the garden center i never thought i would get it ID`d


----------



## Deroplatys

Got a couple more pics 

_Icius hamatus_


----------



## Amelia




----------



## ZergFront

*Cool!*



Deroplatys said:


> How did you know?
> Thanks for that info, it would appear she is in fact an accidentally introduced species then
> I fixed a tub for her and she seems to be settling in well, i chucked 2 fruit flies in there.
> Heres her enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW shes gone into a little crevice between the bark and the plastic and started to make a sort of funnel web type thing, do jumping spiders normally do this or is she making a nest for some eggs



 That is a REALLY good enclosure for a jumper. They tend to really like the vertical containers more than the ones with more ground room. I've been buying some vertical KKs on ebay.


----------



## radicaldementia

Hey all, this is my first contribution to this thread.  I was up in MA for the weekend, and these little guys were all over in my parents' garden, I have no idea what species they are.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Nice one, and I guess that it was very, very small specimen.

This time something new. Parasitoid wasp hunting _Salticus scenicus_. I've seen something like this for a first time.







_Sitticus sp._






_Sitticus pubescens_ (?) and eggsack






The same species but another specimen






Freshly molted _Evarcha arcuata_ male.


----------



## Tunedbeat

radicaldementia said:


> Hey all, this is my first contribution to this thread.  I was up in MA for the weekend, and these little guys were all over in my parents' garden, I have no idea what species they are.















Looks to be a Zygoballus .




Dark Raptor said:


> _Sitticus pubescens_ (?) and eggsack


Too large to be her eggs, must likely just stalking the mother.  

By the way, fantastic shots!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Thanks 

I'm 100% sure that she made that eggsack 

Jumping spiders make relatively large eggs. Here is another example, female of Heliophanus auratus:


----------



## ZergFront

Holy cow, those eggs are huge! It's almost like the Kiwi size to it's egg size. 


 Since this is the salticidae _picture_ board, here...


R.I.P. little Alex...







leafhopper(1st or maybe 2nd instar sling). Nom nom nom







More eating...


----------



## ErikWestblom

Phidippus otiosus sling, eating a cricket a bit bigger than itself 

Wasn't sure it would be able to take it down, but the small bugger proved me wrong


----------



## ZergFront

My babies molted!!  


Molt position







 I got the molt on video instead of pictures. Here's the result..


----------



## ErikWestblom

That's really cool Danielle! And unlike most other spiders, Salticids keep their cuteness even when they grow up


----------



## Tunedbeat

*..Hanging on..*

_Phidippus putnami_


----------



## diplomatsonfire

my little cutie


----------



## Deroplatys

ZergFront said:


> That is a REALLY good enclosure for a jumper. They tend to really like the vertical containers more than the ones with more ground room. I've been buying some vertical KKs on ebay.


It was an old Pen case, wish i could get a bunch more :? 
The bark accidently made a nice crevise between the bark which the female hd under and had 20 plus hatchlings  













I also just took the mum out a few minutes ago


----------



## Deroplatys

Heres my new jumpers 

_Platycryptus undatus_































_Phiddipus audax_


----------



## Tunedbeat

Phidippus putnami (Mature male)


----------



## 4tec84

Tunedbeat said:


> Phidippus putnami (Mature male)


Wow never seen one like that! Your photos are always amazing!:worship:


----------



## syndicate

excellent photos guys!


----------



## ZergFront

*My Jumpers*

I took a bunch of new pictures yesterday. Here's the Photobucket and some of the new pictures!

http://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af255/ZergFront/

 Phidippus johnsoni (2 months old?) :? They're starting to get some red on the 5th instars. When they're full grown, most of the abdomen's dorsal side will be red.

 4th instar readying a launch (naming this one Baby Face)







 5th Instar. You might notice the right front leg is a little more slender. A sibling took it off last instar.







 So cute!








 Hope you liked!


----------



## Dark Raptor

Great pictures guys, especially _P. putnami_ 
If you know somebody who could send me some _Phidippus_ spp. specimens, let me know  

Here are the newest pictures taken with my new lens - Takumar 28/2.8. Pentax users have fantastic piece of glass, luckily I can use it as reversed lens 

Not identified spider from Bulgaria












Not identfied spider from Slovakia







_Evarcha arcuata_, adult male


















...eating _Sitticus pubescens_.






_E. arcuata_, adult female






Freshly hatched nymph


----------



## Tunedbeat

Dark Raptor said:


> Great pictures guys, especially _P. putnami_
> If you know somebody who could send me some _Phidippus_ spp. specimens, let me know
> 
> Here are the newest pictures taken with my new lens - Takumar 28/2.8. Pentax users have fantastic piece of glass, luckily I can use it as reversed lens


I've come across someone on flickr who uses a reversed Pentax, his jumping spider gallery will literally leave you in awe! I've also come across a few macro photography enthusiasts in the UK who seems to have access to Phidippus species.


----------



## LadyVenom

These guys are by far my favorite. Great pics, guys!


----------



## Deroplatys

Im guess you have seen Opo Terser's and Macro junkies photostream 
Macro junkie is here in the UK likewise me and i also have Phiddipus 
Also have platycryptus and hyllus 

Heres some pics of my new Hyllus sp jumpers.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Yup... I've seen Opo's pictures and this was a reason why I've bought Takumar 28/2.8 lens 

I'll try to get these spiders in the future, I'm too busy now.

Latest shots of young Salticus scenicus female.


----------



## Dark Raptor

Not ID Salticidae from Bulgaria. Again...


----------



## Draiman

Here are some tropical jumpers. None of these spiders are any larger than 10mm in length; the last one below is no more than 5mm long.

_Epeus flavobilineatus_, male & female:













_Hyllus diardi_, immature female:













_Hyllus_ sp., juvenile:







_Viciria praemandibularis_, mature male:







Unidentified species, possibly _Phintella_ sp.:







Plenty more to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor

Great pictures! Sharp and with lot of detail.

I've seen another pictures of Viciria here:
http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/cookie-monster-65899346
http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/oOOo-65899232

Very interesting specie.


----------



## Draiman

Dark Raptor said:


> Great pictures! Sharp and with lot of detail.
> 
> I've seen another pictures of Viciria here:
> http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/cookie-monster-65899346
> http://blepharopsis.deviantart.com/art/oOOo-65899232
> 
> Very interesting specie.


Thanks! I'm still trying to get them up to your standard though - I've always been a big fan of your macrophotography 

Those pictures above are rather old, and a couple of them are grossly oversaturated. Here's something from yesterday:







_Plexippus_ sp., possibly an immature female _P. petersi_. 

And oh yes, _Viciria_ are certainly interesting spiders, especially their enlarged chelicerae.


----------



## Draiman




----------



## Draiman

_Hyllus diardi_













I mated them (in the fourth picture you can actually see the sperm packet):


----------



## Dark Raptor

Nice shots, especially Hyllus diardi. I wish we had more colorful jumping spiders in Poland. Most of them have cryptic colors.

Here are few older shots.

Two fighting males of _Salticus scenicus_






_Sitticus pubescens_, adult female






_Heliopchanus sp._, adult female






_Evarcha falcata_, adult male






_Marpissa muscosa_, adult female






_Pellenes tripunctatus_, adult female






_Evarcha arcuata_, adult male






_Heliopchanus sp._, adult female






_Evarcha arcuata_, adult female eating housefly


----------



## Endagr8

Awesome shots, Dark Raptor! :clap:

I especially like the last one.


----------



## Draiman

Forgot this guy:

_Myrmarachne maxillosa_, ant-mimicking spider:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sharpfang

*O.K. I am Freaking out....*

......These are the Greatest shots Ever!!!!!

I am shocked at the Detail into their little World:clap:

- Jason


----------



## Draiman

Thanks Jason (if you were referring to my photos).

I forgot this one as well:


----------



## Draiman




----------



## Roski

Stunning creatures... 

No other words come to mind at the moment.


----------



## syndicate

Great photos Draiman!


----------



## Hamburglar

Fantastic photos...  105mm macro lens with a ring mount flast?


----------



## Draiman

Hamburglar said:


> Fantastic photos...  105mm macro lens with a ring mount flast?


Nope, 18-55mm regular kit lens reverse-mounted (so that I get a range of magnification from 1:1 at 55mm to 4:1 at 18mm), with SB900 off camera.

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## syndicate

I should look into reversing a lens..You use Nikon right?What adapter did you get to reverse yours?I need some 1:1 over here!!


----------



## Hamburglar

Well that just goes to show you can get some great shots with the kit lens.... Nice job.  I would be interested in learning about your adapter as well.


----------



## Draiman

Here you go guys:







I bought it for less than 30 bucks (can't remember exactly how much anymore).


----------



## danfekar

Very nice pictures, Draiman 

How do you control the aperture when reversing the lens? Does your kit-lens have an aperture ring, or are you forced to shoot stopped all the way down?

What's the typical working distance with this setup?


----------



## Draiman

danfekar said:


> Very nice pictures, Draiman
> 
> How do you control the aperture when reversing the lens? Does your kit-lens have an aperture ring, or are you forced to shoot stopped all the way down?
> 
> What's the typical working distance with this setup?


Nah, of course not. I just have to manually hold the aperture lever at the rear (now front) of the lens up or down. After a while you get the hang of it. I might want to get a cheap prime lens with an aperture ring sometime in the future though. Off the top of my head, working distance at 55mm is at least 10cm, I think a bit more. At 18mm (4:1 reproduction ratio), maybe 6cm? I'll have to check. Either way it works well for me, doesn't intimidate my photo subjects at all (typically small jumping spiders).

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Draiman




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That's wild looking.


----------



## BlackCat

Some really awesome shots, Draiman! :clap:


----------



## Draiman

Adult female _Hyllus diardi_:


----------



## Dark Raptor

Nice shots 

After a long and cold winter, everything goes back to normal in Poland. Jumping spiders are waking up...

Salticus scenicus captured last week.


----------



## Draiman




----------



## Erigo

_Phidippus regius_ (male)








_Phidippus regius_ (female)


----------



## Deroplatys

Very nice P.regius photo's 
I might aswell add my latest ones too 

Hyllus cf. giganteum

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## VinceG

Cool little jumping spider I fount near my house!



Another one eating his prey


----------



## doom

Croatian salticid


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Nice picture, it belongs to the genus _Icius_.


----------



## ZergFront

OMG, you have paraphidippus, Deroplatys!? I've been looking all over the place for some slings. The females are gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## doom

Hi,
i need ID for this saltcid.

Thanks.


----------



## ScottyMcgee

Love the photos


----------



## Vespula

Wow Wow Wow! So Cute! I love jumping spiders.... the Salticids are so adorable and awesome!


----------



## audax

*ID help*

I'm assuming its a very young P. audax but I wanna be sure. Sorry about the crappy photos, but my camera broke :unhappy: I kinda feel bad since the other photos are so spectacular but:


----------



## Captain

Keeping this guy with me at the moment, just a common house jumper, Menemerus bivittatus I believe. 







Taken with a kit lens, so it's obviously not that good. I'm saving up for a good macro lens at the moment. Well either that or I'll go for a cheap macro adapter


----------



## kankikun

*some pics of jumper mostly from florida(kudos to jack for catching them)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kankikun



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kankikun

and the last...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

Those are some freaking amazing pics! Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kankikun

@Hendersoniana

thx !!
hopefully i'll be able to go to U.S again next year !


----------



## DaveM

@kankikun  Such amazing shots! Thanks for sharing these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts

Nothing compared to some of the big hairy species you guys get over there but this is Opisthoncus mordax (Male)


----------



## hugo D

Hi all
I am a recent jumper addict newbie.
Some pics of my beloved creatures :





























More


----------



## evil_educator

any idea what specie is this salticidae? I shoot alot of salticidaes too... all on my flickr


Jumping spider by Zeen., on Flickr


----------



## evil_educator

Plexippus paykulli by Zeen., on Flickr


Ligurra Latidens (Mangrove Jumper) by Zeen., on Flickr


Hyllus Diardi (Male) by Zeen., on Flickr

---------- Post added 05-24-2012 at 11:37 PM ----------


Hyllus Diardi by Zeen., on Flickr


Hyllus Diardi by Zeen., on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## teggner

_Marpissa muscosa_,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Volfgang

The biggest European jumping spider (11 mm) Marpissa muscosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glubu

Awesome looking one, I found one 2 days ago, unfortunately a male. :cry:


----------



## teggner

More jumpers!

















Which species is this?






For more pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tegner/sets/72157634153977637/


----------



## teggner

New jumpers from sweden!
















What kind of species is this?


----------



## Christoffer

1.1 P. regius

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Gogyeng

Amazing pics ! You've got excellent specimens there.


----------

